# What color wheels on a red 200sx?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I want to get rota circuit 8's , 15 inch...

Someone want to recommend a good color? I don't want something too extreme...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I say you go for black rims with a red lip. That would look tight.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

or you can go with white.... but it's really up to your taste


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

silver(not polished) or white, but I agree with selrider99; it's your ride, express yourself!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *it's really up to your taste *


cant agree more.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

It's just, I would like feedback, as this is a big decision you know.. 

I don't want white, one because it gets dirty, and two because if I sell the car I do not have any original wheels, and don't want it to look all that modified...

I noticed rota wheels have "silver" and "gray steel"
I wonder what the difference is


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

i think u should go with gun metal or black...


http://community.webshots.com/photo/25694064/33127902UUxkaa


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

How bout some powdercoated red wheels.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ...*



whiteb14 said:


> *i think u should go with gun metal or black...*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its all up to you but I like Teknokids idea. A black rim with red lip. I saw a red car with silver rims and a red lip and it looked really really good.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Gun metal with Chrome Lip.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I say you have to identify your preference first. Do you want flashy rims that look good or rims that look rather simple and are not to flashy.

I think some good looking rims would be all metal or chrome. A lip looks good to. These are a few sites I would like to get rims from: 

http://www.centerlinewheels.com/w_catalog/index.html
Good selection of metal/crome rims for cars or trucks.
Check out the ones called "Meteor." I like those rims.

Another good idea is to check out http://www.tirerack.com/index.jsp
You can actually pick your make and model and view SOME rims on your car.

Another good place is http://www.discounttire.com/dtc/home.jsp
You can do the same thing as TireRack and view certain wheel manfactures rims on your car. Discount Tire, though, has a wider selection of wheels and in various sizes including stock.

I'm looking for rims to. Just make sure you buy rims you will be happy with! Peace Out-side!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok when i worked at discount tire we were real slow one day so i test fit these 17" enkies







on my car (with tire on of course). they look very sweet when installed. on my green 200 they looked darker than the pic and these wheels also have a polished lip. kinda hard to tell in this pic i guess. but this is all just my opinion. yours my be different.

id say darker is better than brighter


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Bronze!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

silver


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Bronze! *


Yes.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i like white on red... my friend has a red 200 with white weels.. very clean


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

White is going to consume your life to keep clean. I like those enkies that ga16tosr20 pointed out.


----------

